# [SOLVED] Analog out of range



## Terinsderio (Dec 30, 2010)

Hello!
For 3 days now I have tried to fix my computer and now I turn to you in my desperation.

Problem:
At startup (after the windows logo) my screen goes black, displaying a small textbox saying "Analog RGB 72 KHz/72 Hz out of range".
I can boot in failsafe mode alright, it's everything else that fails.

I have tried to google this repeatedly and I have found a lot of solutions. None seem to work though.
One suggested that I downloaded the latest driver for my Video Card.
Another suggested booting in VGA mode.
A third suggested booting in failsafe mode, then running the MSConfig and go edit the advanced options to run at a lower refresh rate. Option was not available.

I have tried everything I possibly could so I turn to you.
I have a Windows Vista pc with the latest updates, my monitor is a Medion LCD (not sure about inches).
Any other specs I'd gladly give to you if needed.

Please help? 

Sincerely
terinsderio
TechNoob


----------



## Felix_Violo (Dec 26, 2010)

*Re: Analog out of range*

Have you tried booting up your computer in safe mode?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Analog out of range*

if it is a lcd change the refresh rate to 60mhz


----------



## Terinsderio (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Analog out of range*

I have tried to boot in safemode and I cannot access the panel for changing refresh rates. There is no such option in safe mode. And it is impossible in normal mode(because the screen do not show anything).

Once in failsafe mode, I can try and manipulate the screen settings as much as I want to, but it solves nothing. The screen resolution is the same in those 5 seconds I can see the desktop. Then it goes black.


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

*Re: Analog out of range*

While in Safe Mode uninstall your graphics drivers using Driver Sweeper - http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/

That should reset it to defaults, then see if you can boot into normal mode and install the drivers again.


----------



## Terinsderio (Dec 30, 2010)

reventon said:


> While in Safe Mode uninstall your graphics drivers using Driver Sweeper - [url]http://www.guru3d.com/category/driversweeper/[/URL]
> 
> That should reset it to defaults, then see if you can boot into normal mode and install the drivers again.


I'll try it out and return with the result  thank you so far!

Reventon, I praise you! It works and I am a happier man for it.
Thank you and a happy new year to you when it hits your time zone 

And for the rest who replied, thank you  Thread can now be closed


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Analog out of range*

glad you have it sorted


----------

